# Brownie No.2 (or 2A) camera - how to remove the film



## LJR69

A visit to my mother's house recently turned up the fact that she was in possession of an old Brownie No.2 camera that used to belong to my grandmother when she was 14. I now have the camera and noticed that it has a half-used film in it that I'd like 'try' at least to get developed. 

Anyone here able to give me some guidance as to how to safely remove the film from a Brownie.

Actually, I say it's a brownie, it looks like a brownie but has "Rex Camera" on the front around the lens.


----------



## compur

If it says "Rex Camera" on it then it's not a Brownie, it's a Rex Camera. 

In general, roll film cameras are unloaded by advancing the film all the way
so the entire roll is on the take-up spool, opening up the camera and 
removing the roll.  

If the roll has a sealing flap then moisten it and wrap it around the roll to 
keep it wound up (unwinding it would ruin the images).  Otherwise, wrap a 
rubber band around it to keep it wound.


----------



## Mitica100

Is this it?

If so, you might need to:

1-make sure the rollfilm is entirely wound up on the take up spool, like Compur mentioned above (to do that, just rotate the nickel plated "S" shape lever on the bottom of the camera, as you look at the picture above)
2-open all clasps around the camera (sorry, I don't know how many it's got)
3-pull out the wind-up lever (the one you wound up the film) until it stops
4-separate the two parts of the camera body to gain access to the film spools
5-you have the option of removing the film in day light but I would recommend doing it in subdued light or darkness, due to the age of the camera you don't know if there are light leaks or not

All that being said, take the film out and follow the advice Compur gave above.


----------



## LJR69

Thanks both. That's a big help. And Mitica it's exactly that camera.


----------



## jeroen

I would love to see the photos when you have your film developed  Could you please post them in this thread?


----------



## sam_wonnacott

Recently bought a Rex camera like this from a carboot sale and i was wandering if you knew where to find some film? If you do it would be great to hear from you, apart from that thankyou this post is a big help!


----------



## jeroen

Here's more info: Brownie (camera) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It appears that it needs just common 120 roll film. You can buy that at any good photo store or online.
Or you could squeeze in a 35mm roll for some cool sprockethole shooting


----------



## MRD3VINE

Hey Guys,

I just finished shooting the first time with my Folding Brownie Model 2A. Im just waiting for the film to develop as we speak.

Here was my experience loading the Camera.

1, Find some packing foam aprox 3mm thick, you should be able to find some from electronics product boxes.
2, Cut some foam pieces into sizes that will fit snug into the film roll compartment. You only need to do this on the side where you are loading your roll.
3, Cut some more foam pieces into squares so you can pack out the top and bottom of the roll in the center. You need enough clearance for the roll to move later.
4, Place your film roll and tape the start of the film roll to the other spool and roll to make sure the film is taped firmly.
5, close the back and turn the spool winder 3x 360 deg. turns & 1x 180 deg. turns on the winder. This should give you around 3 or 4 photos on your roll of film with spacing between each exposure so use wisely.
6, Your film is ready to be shot!

Note: Since its not the original sized film you will have to account for cropping on the top & bottom of you final image so compose the shot carefully through your viewfinder

Il let you guys know if my shots turned out...fingers crossed I have something worth showing!  

Cant Wait!!

James


----------

